# egg sharing at cromwell darlington



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone!
I have decided to look into egg sharing at cromwell darlington as i have seen and heard that its ALOT cheaper then newcastle centre of life so anyone in the rite mind wud opt out for the one thats gonna save u money i can have 2-3 goes at cromwell to 1 at newcastle  i am just waiting for the clinic to phone me and arrange an appointment!woohoo
If anyone has any info or advice on anything at all about egg sharing at cromwell darlington i wud love to hear of it good things or bad things!
Thanks for reading
love kelly xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Kelly, 

We've just done our first ICSI egg share at the Cromwell darlington.  It was unfortunately a BFN.  I've done a review of the clinic in the reviews section.  We had our follow up appointment 2 weeks ago and the consultant said he is moving to Cardiff so there will be a new consultant soon.  Have a read of the review and let me know if you've got any more questions, either on here or PM me.  Happy to answer any questions you've got.  best of luck, 

Tracy xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi tracy

is that mr.m ?? thats going to cardiff if so I am so sad he is so lovely do you know when he is moving on?

thanks

good luck with being matched for your 2nd cycle


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats him.  I dont know why hes moving on.  He didnt say to be honest and also didnt dsay when.  I was in such a stress about treatment that i didnt ask.  Doh.

Keep nagging the clinic.  I'm giving them another couple of weeks to keep trying to match us and if I havent heard I'll ring them and ask whats going on.  I'm not in such a rush at the minute cos still need to wait for another cycle but I'll nagging them!  have you heard about your appointment?

Tracy xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi All,

How much do Cromwell charge for their egg share?...I have the info but I'm a bit confused to what you have to pay and not pay for. 



Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya
I still havent heard anything they havent phoned me back everytime i phone up it goes onto a answer machine and i left my name and number so i hopfully will get a call from them on monday if not iam phoning them back..
mrsredcap u pay for inital consultation seman assessment and hfea fee which in total u pay £293 pounds with i think is exellent thats why i decided to go to cromwell instead!
thanks for ur replies 
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

But what about the blood tests?...Don't you have to pay for them as well on top?

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

no i have been told by a girl that thats all u pay everything is included in that £293 scans etc so thats wot u pay for hun! are u thinking of doing egg share?
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi kelly,

Yes I am thinking of doing egg share if Aberdeen don't give me Clomid when I go on Thursday. I want to try that for a few months and then if no joy then egg share. I've been thinking about CARE Manchester as my mum lives in Liverpool so I have somewhere to stay but it looks like Cromwell are even cheaper than them.

DH has relatives and friends in in Darlo...so we'd be able to bunk in with them for a while probably and also it's closer to Scotland where I live.

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya vikki
I have just finished my 6th cycle of clomid unfortuntely hasnt worked for me!
I love the thought of egg sharing helpin other while helping myself i just hope i get accepted!
Oh i hope u get sum clomid off them to give that a give u neva no!
Hope u get ur bundle at the end of the day woteva road u take hun
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know what you mean kelly...it like when someone donates a kidney to someone and they live...with egg sharing it's giving two couples the chance to have the baby they so desperately want.

Good luck with your Share cycle and may you get your bundle of joy.

Love

vicki x


----------



## Ernie2008 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hiya

I egg shared about 18 months ago at the Cromwell - it was fine - all we paid for were the extended blood tests I think - can't remember paying for much else.

Our experience of the clinic was really positive - apart from the fact that we got a BFN but hey ho

I can't believe Mr M is moving to Swansea - I know his family are all down there though and that he used to be based at Swansea

All the best with it all

Anna xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

tracy sorry that you got a negative hun I hope that they match you soon 
Vicki : My gp did all my bloods if not a sexual health clinic will do some of them hep b, c and hiv and this will reduce costs. One they ask for is your blood type you can get a copy from your gp or if you are a blood donor etc Its worth asking your gp as most of them are standard tests except karotype and chromosome. My gp did all of mine so my treatment cost as kelly said £293.
If you want a list of tests just shout.....I am about 50 odd miles north of you....travel lodge also often have £10 rooms 

Spanna: nice to see you had a good review on the clinic I have been there for a year and I cant say a bad thing about them I cant belive Mr M is moving either will seem strange having someone new but it makes sense if his family are down there. good luck with your planned Fet

Kelly the best time to get a call the clinic seems to be wednesday as monday tuesday are collection days thursday friday transfer days but the best times to call are 8.30am or there about and they close at 4.30pm if you have left a message they are good at returning your call so I would think Monday you will hear from Claire.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Marble...sounds promising.

So you live in Scotland then?

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

We did  have to pay for blood tests but thats cos our GP wouldnt do them.  Some GPs will so its worth asking.

The best time to catch Ruth at the Cromwell is first thing on a morning.  having said that, whenever we've left a message they have gotten back to us within a couple of hours.

T xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Well still no reply to my messgae i left  i phoned them on thrusday i think?
I`ll be phoning them again tomorrow 
Hopefully i will get sorted soon
love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

WOOHOOOOO
I just got through to clinic and i have been offered to attend a meetin on tuesday 6-8pm and if i attend this meeting they are knocking £150 off my treatment wooohooo so iam only looking to pay about £150 roughly for a full cycle of ivf egg sharing iam soo happy and iam not even there yet!!!!   
ill keep u all updated
love kelly


----------



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello everybody

I'm also doing EGG share at Cromwell's Darlington.

We've done 2 IUI on the NHS in Hartlepool, early this year. 2 BFN.

I'm just waiting for all my bloodtest to come back, so Claire can match me up with someone.

The doc and the staff are all very friendly.

Can't wait to start 1. ICSI.
Just hope the new doc is friendly.

Good luck for everyone. 

hase


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

great news Kelly.  Fab.

Hi Hase!

I got a message from Claire today and she said it wont be long until we can start again.  She still trying to match us but not long now.  Fab!

Tracy xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

Vicky yes i am near tain how did your appointment go yesterday was it?
Kelly glad you talked with someone and tuesday is getting close good luck and you save money too
Hase i found once my blood work was in the match happened very quickly then again I am quite common in characturistics 
Tracy good news I found the 2nd time it took alittle longer but not to long hope you dont have to wait to long

good luck and it would be nice to update as I didnt often see anyone at this clinic on the www 

bel


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya, 

Marble, I'm about 75 miles from you...I live in Tomintoul....you also live where DH's favourite whisky is made lol lovely place!

Hospital appointment didn't go to well...Doctor said he won't give me Clomid as he's concerned about me having multiple ectopic pregnancies as I had a reversal he said my tube won't be in the best of condition and that the risks outweigh the benefits. He said that he didn't want to have anything o his conscience if anything happened. He said that IVF is now the only option I have. When he said this I said I can't afford IVF there and said I wanted to egg share, he agreed that this is the better option. I said to him about that I know that Aberdeen have applied for egg sharing but haven't sought approval for it. He said I was correct and told me to call their donor co-ordinator to see how far things are progressing with it. He also said I need to start sharing sooner rather than later.

So now I'm on the search for clinics...I have a few in mind. But probably won't be able to do Darlington as we have nowhere to stay, and don't want to pay any extra for accomodation when there is family dotted here and there in the UK. But I'll also have my disabled son in tow so I need to stay with family really so they can look after him while I go to the clinic.

So now I need to save like the clappers...I've asked family for money for birthday's etc.

How's everyone else doing?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh dear Vicki

It sounds so complicated!  Sorry your appointment didnt go too well.  At least you have the option of egg sharing.  Most clinic allow it up to the age of 35 so you've got some time on your hands.  It sounds like its worth giving Aberdeen a call to see how they are getting on.
T xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi 

vicky why I thought you were in Aviemore is beyond me never been good at geography take it dh likes Glenmorangie sorry your appointment didnt go to plan but at least hes looking out for your best interests Aberdeen have been saying that about egg share since last year, I dont know what the reluctance is strange as there would be plenty of costom I would imagine i can see why you will look for a clinic near to family, good luck with saving

Pickle good luck with your race for life for such a worthy cause and I hope you are matched soon 

Kelly How are you getting on

Hase hope you get matched soon

bel


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

We got a letter to say we have been matched.  Now waiting for AF so we can get a treatment plan in place.

How are you all doing?

T xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Ohhh wel done on ur matching hun! you`ll be getting started b4 u know it now hun,
        
love kelly


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Kelly,

I am currently on my 7th cycle of clomid and will be going to see my consultant that is treating me for endo in July.  He advised if I am not pg by then he will be refering me for IVF.  Are you on the NHS waiting list in County Durham?  If so how long have you had to wait.

I have just started to look at egg sharing at the Cromwell and only read what is on their website.  Did you call the clinic to arrange an appointment to go and see someone?  Do they consider how long you have been TTC.  I am looking at all my options also I am going to see if I can be backdated on the waiting list as I have been TTC for nearly 3yrs and seeing a Gynae consultant during this time for my endo and fertility advice.

Would really appreciate any advice you may have.

Fingers crossed all goes well for you and you get a BFP.

Regards
Jo

xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Jo
Ima at the Queen Elizebeth hospital the waiting list is 2years there i have been ttc for 3 years and they dont offer backdated ivf cos its from wen u were first told u need ivf,i have been on the list for 1 years now so this time next iam looking at ivf on nhs,But in the mean time we are going for a cycle of egg sharing at cromwell darlington i have my inital consultation on thursay  Yea i did call the clinic and they then offered me to an opening evening they have every 6weeks and if u attend that they knock £190 off ur costs for egg sharing  so u look to pay next to nothing really compared to a full cost cycle  so we atended that last week and while i was there we recieved our inital consultation appointment str8 away which is on thursday were i will be giving a pelvic scan and dp will have to produce a semem test.All the staff are absultely amzing ppl aswell!!!!!Anything i can help u with just give me a shout hun
Gudluck love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Jo - I'd recommend giving them a ring and asking to attend their next open evening/day.  As Kelly says, they hold them pretty regularly and it gives you a chance to ask any questions etc.  let us know how it goes, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi 

Tracy so glad you got matched hope af arrives soon good luck with tomorrows run
Kelly looks like its all systems go for you 
mrs redcap : hows things with you
Jo:Cromwells website isnt the best but i think they are updating it I called the clinic and spoke to the egg share co-ordinator claire then once I had all my questions answered I went to an initial consultation Im not sure they consider how long you have been ttc but they do ask. 3 yrs ttc is acceptable as 18mths is minimum I think. good luck

I have now started my FET cycle and hope to go for transfer around the middle of june


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Marble,

I'm fine thanks. Got some cash this morning towards my egg sharing. Sold my son's special needs buggy that he's grown out of for £180 this morning.

Getting one step closer now.

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

great news vicki hope its not long before you raise the other ££ make sure you stash that £180 and forget about it I often saved then spend then had to save again 
good luck

[br]Posted on: 13/05/06, 13:10hi

vicki great news you now have the cash when do you plan on going for your consult dont worry about your age you are a spring chick I am 30 so only 36mths between us

Kelly: great news sounds like its all moving forward for you cant wait to hear you have started

Tracey: have you started your next cycle?

I started my hrt and all seems well so should be going for transfer within the next few weeks

good luck


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ladies
Just wanted to nip onto this thread.  I am a donor recipient at Cromwell Darlington. 

I just wanted to say thank you so much to all you ladies who participate in egg share schemes.  Without a lovely lady just like you I would have had to wait years for my tx.  Although it was BFN we managed to get 3 lovely little   frosties   and are hoping to go for FET transfer last week in June (please please let them survive the thaw)     
Again hunnies, thank you so much for what you are doing,you are literally life savers!!  I know there are lots of emotional issues when egg sharing, but without you I would never have the chance to hold my own baby in my arms.
Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for that post Tracy.  

We are starting again in 2 weeks - yippee!

Hows everyone else?

Tracy xxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

aww tcbp
what a lovely post I hope you get a BFP good luck with transfer of your frosties

tracy: great news that you start in 2 weeks good luck


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hello everyone - I wondered if I could join this little thread. I live in Edinburgh and have an appointment for a n initial consultation on Tues 13th June  at Cromwell for egg share. I am blessed with a son from IVF at edinburgh but my attempts of a sibling have failed and am struggling to raise the £3,750 for another full IVF here.

Is anyone else travelling to Darlington from Scotland? Is it easy to find the place from the train Station?? I'm so nervous about it - I guess I have got used tio the clinic where I have had my treatment and this is all new. 

Tons of luck to all of you 

Emma xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi emma

Welcome not long till your inital appoitment sorry to hear you are having trouble conceiving a sibling for your adorable son luke
I travel to darlington from scotland but have always used the car but do have info on travelling by train and taxis etc which train station are you arriving into ??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I'm travelling from Scotland to Darlington on the 8th June for my initial appointment..I'm going by car too.

The train from Edinburgh goes straight to Darlington and the clinic is 5min by taxi (if that) from the station.

Hubby lived in Darlington for 9yrs...so if you need directions from the station just PM me.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

taxi costs around £5 and vicki is right around 5 - 8 min drive from train station to clinic
there are taxis on the rank but I have some number for companies (you probably wouldnt need them) as there is a taxi rank there.

Vicki the 8th is hopefully my transfer date may just be there at the same time as you !


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

wow - thanks so much for the quick replies girls. How long does it take you both to drive down there? Is it a nice place with nice staff? I'm really nervous as I dont think that they will accept me - but it is worth a try. 

Emma xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I dunno...I'll tell you next week lol  

endometriosis lass says they're lovely there

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi emma

They are fantastic I have been a patient since february 2005 the consultant was the first medical person to make me feel like I was normal the nurses are all lovely know who you are and smile have not met anyone I disliked at all they make you feel like a person not just a number if that makes sense...unlike my nhs hospital where it was like a convayor belt and lots of faces that looked like you were in a mortuary 


I used to drive the whole journey 7hrs but lately have stopped in edingburgh the night before and its 3hrs max from there, really easy to find 

I think we all panic about being accepted but if you fall into the criteria to egg share there shouldnt be a problem at all, and its quite a speedy procedure from being accepted to starting!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Are the drugs included in the cost of your treatment?

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

yes vicki if you are a donor they are included in the treatment cost
Therefore you pay your inital consultation fee and seman analysis £190 on the day of your appointment. Then if you are accepted and start treatment you pay £103 to the Hfea usually on the day of egg collection.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers marbs x x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Marble told u the lots there nothing i can add to wot she says -on the price list wot i got, as to wen u pay for ur tx,it says £300 for drugs dont panic like i did lol i asked her and she says thats for the recipiant to pay so dont get worried if u see the charge on the leaflet saying £300 for drugs thats not for us donnars hun
love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Not much to add really other than to say that I really like the staff as well.  Having said that, the consultant (Mr Mamiso) told us that he is moving to Cardiff.  Not sure if thats happened yet.  I'm there on the 9th to pick up medication - anyone else there then

Tracy xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I have mr mamiso too and he hasnt mentioned anything yet aww i dont want him to go he is sooooo nice! cudnt wish for a better consultant!!!
kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

He told us when we went for our follow up appointment a few weeks ago, but said he wasnt sure if he'd still be around in time for this attempt.  Will try to find out when i go and collect my medication.

T xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi tracy

I think I will be there on the 8th all going to plan for transfer will know for sure on friday I may be in the travel lodge on the 9th until 12 noon could meet for a coffee if you wanted to if I was still there

Im going to ask Mr M when hes going he so fab I would like to get him a thank you card I hope hes doing my transfer 

vicki do you have someone to watch grant when you go or is he going to be going with you?

Kelly not long till you are collecting your drugs to start


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya marbs,

I have Grant's school escort looking after him next week as she knows him and knows how to handle him. She will also be looking after him if and when I go for EC and ET as I will stay down there for 4 days.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi vicki

I was asking as If you were stuck I would have waited with him for you until you had your consult 
Glad you have things planned out are you getting excited and nervous a week to go !


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you telling me Marbs...I'm cacking it   

I'm just scared that everything is going to go wrong or I'll get a nasty evil doctor. Fear of the unknown basically.


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi Vicki

I can relate to that but honest the consultant is lovely I remeber when I first went I was so nervous I shook and when I saw the consultant I was even more scared hes a big man but a gental giant and has a wicked sense of humour they will all make you feel at ease I promise and hey I might be there to pull faces at ya !


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I hope you will pull faces Marbs.

There is a pic of me in the gallery..then you'll know what I look like.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

i will go and have a look and if you notice someone whos sticking her tongue out making farting noises you will instantly recognise me lol

I will try and get a pic onto the pc before wednesday for you so you can hide


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

God help me...what an ice breaker that would be


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

they may just cart me of in a straight jacket
never mind the stirupps it will be my arms that will be restricted!

Right of to bed look forward to our rondavou (spelling) might even go in fancy dress shame it wasnt EC or id go as a chicken!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Quick question marbs,

Did you ask if you could go to Raigmore for your scans or did they arrange it for you?

Just curious...don't fancy having to go down to darlo every couple of days.


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi vicki

I was previously at raigmore for my treatment with clomid and injectables and I had asked the consultant there if it would be ok this isnt going to be an option once I complete this cycle as my consultant thinks her generosity has expired!
Ask at your appointment if there is a clinic near to you that would be prepared to do your scans I know Raigmore can do them for £80 a pop ! but then if you add fuel and accomodation then its probably cheaper to pay the £80

Another option would be to ask your consultant in Aberdeen if he would do them or knows where you could get them done even if it means £ and ask how much and weight up your options 

good luck


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Marble. 

Sounds like you'll be leaving as I get there!  I'll be there during the afternoon of the 9th cos at work all morning.  Let me know your times for sure and we'll sort something out if we can!

Viki - The consultant looks scary when you first see him but hes great (and a bif of a flirt so you can have a laugh!).

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers for the feedback Marble.

ARRRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!  Looks like I'm buggered as far as scans are concerned. My consultant at Aberdeen don't like the Darlington Clinic and the Cromwell group in general so I doubt he'd do them. He told me not to go there. I know that the scans are part of your treatment package at the clinic.

How often do you have scans whilst injecting? Sorry for all the questions

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

tracy

think we might just miss each other then as we have to leave hotel by 12 nevermind maybe some other time though I hope to not have to go back there unless to show them the result in a year!! will let you know times though incase its a possibility

vicki: why doesnt your dr like the cromwell clinics and Darlington in parrticular? Yes your scans are part of the treatment package so you can always get them done in darlington 

you get a scan about 18 days after starting suprefact(downregs) if you have downregged you start Puregon to make your eggs  then a scan about a week into puregon and another possible one before Ec this is the minimum amount needed I think it depends on your response to the drugs after the first week


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The reason he said to me is because there was some controversy over sharers eggs and what they were doing with them. Don't want to say anything else about it in case it's libel I did do a search and there is a newspaper article about it. I'll tell you when I see you.

Cheers for the info

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi Vicki

I have read alot about when they first started the egg sharing scheme people in the media and other areas felt it was exploiting poor people. But in my opinion thats people who made comment on something they knew absolutely nothing about. can you email the info my addy is in my profile, i would be interested just to read it. I think that Ivf is still such a taboo subject that the media always pick up on negative issues I am confident with the clinic after all they are HFEA regulated.

Are you all set for your trip south are you travelling all in one day or staying over somewhere


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Sure Marbs...I'll find the article and email it to you.

We're staying over in Ashington thursday night and returning home friday morning...should get back here late afternoon if the traffic is ok.

I received my letter from the clinic this morning. My appointment is with Mr Ashour (anyone know him...and if so what's he like?) 

I have to take photographic ID..but my passport expired in Sept 2005 (which was in my previous married name) and I don't have a driving licence. So I'll just take my expired passport and my marriage certificate. Had a phone call from the GP earlier...he said he can do the other tests but the blood group one would be a problem as they only do that if your pregnant. He suggested that he does it and I pay him when the invoice comes in. But as I said to him I have my old antenatal records from when I had Grant with my blood group on ( O Rhesus D Positive) and rubella results as I was vaccinated at 13. so I'll take them along with me. Along with the letter that I got from the paediatrician in Belgium explaining about Grant's birth etc it will hopefully help prove that the cerebral palsy wasn't caused by genetics.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

HIya vicki
Sorry to jump in conversation here but i wud be interested in reading that article about cromwell if u wudnt mind passing it onto me hun Like u no i began my jounrney at cromwell  about a month ago and in the process of blood results and matching and the staff are just amazing with me being quite new to the clinc my consultant is mr mamiso who is just fab and a rite laugh  sorry i cannot give u any advice on ur consultant as i havent heard of him but iam sure one of the girls will be to tell u abit about him! gudluck xxx
kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I think the guy I'm seeing is new as I can't find any info on him anywhere.

Now I am getting nervous!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

just nipped on as was reading last few posts - Mrs Redcap, Mr Mamiso is leaving the clinic - I know he won't be there for my next appt at end of June, so maybe your appt is with the new guy?

I will be having new guy for FET so can you let me know what he is like? 
Thanks honey
Luv
Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Tracy,

Cheers on letting me have the job of sussing him out lol  

Why me eh? lol   I get the new boy I have a feeling this is gonna be doom from start to finish.

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

ha ha never thought of it like that Mrs Vicki!
I am sure it won't be doom at all. Mr Mamiso said to me the other week when I was there and he told me he was leaving - he said "Tracy, the bus driver might be changing, but the bus will still get to the same place" ha ha Think he meant that new person was just as good and nice as he is! Let's hope so anyway!
When is your appointment? Blown you some bubbles for luck!
Love
Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Next Thursday at 2pm is my appointment! Can you end my bubbles on a 7 so it's even more luckier? PLEEEEEEASE!  

Now I have fear of the unknown lol


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tis done! 

Promise to let me know what the new bloke is like? Please 
Thanks
Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Course I'll will lol  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya,

Can you let us know about the new guy. I like Mr Mamiso as well but he family live in Cardiff so it makes sense that he moves. I'll try to meet the new guy when and go and collect medication on the 9th.

T xx[br]Posted on: 1/06/06, 19:46p.s like that comment about the bus Tracy! btw, if Tony sorts out your charter membership stuff, can you let me know how its done! I'm struggling to find it as well.

Tracy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Tracy
I noticed you had asked about the charter thing too on that thread - Tony seems to be a bit slow getting back to us this time - he is usually very good I think!
If I find out I will PM you straight away, and if you find out first, let me know!
Take care
Love
Tracy


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

wow busy thread now  

Thanks vicki much appreciated  

Glad you are cutting the journey in 2 makes it less of a long haul! Not heard of Mr Ashour Im now wondering is he going to be doing my transfer   nice introduction ! I will ask tomorrow when I call with my scan results who it will be think your expired passport and marriage certificate should be enough sounds like you have the right idea regarding the blood group etc should be just the ticket

Kelly: The threads for Darlington so you arent intruding   

Tcbp: If I get the new guy i will let you know what transfer is like with him   loved the bus description

Vicki: I hope you get the honor of sussing him out   lol see you have your bubbles ending in 7 

Tracy: Think we will all be sussing him out next week lol poor guy will get a complex 


good luck girls lets hope my Ashour can fill Mr Mamisos shoes


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ladies I have just realised.  I have more or less crashed this thread, but not sure if you lot will want me on here!
You are all egg sharers at cromwell Darlington, and although I am there too, starting FET in 3 weeks, I was an egg recipient, not a donor!
Sorry I will leave this thread if I make anyone feel uncomfortable.
So sorry again, I wasn't thinking!
Love
Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Np tcbp...you can stay we don't mind...it'd be nice to get opinions from recipients.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

noooo..dont go Tracy!  You are totally welcome here.  Personally, its great to hear the other side of eggs sharing.  

Think you're right marble.  he'll get a complex.  I'll be looking at everyone there now and wondering if its one of you mad lot! hehehe

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Vicki and Tracy, long as you are sure.
Maybe I will bump into you sometime at the hospital!  Have you got the FF wristbands?  I never take mine off!
Love
T


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

I havent got one but do look out for them!  Maybe we should arrange a secret wink or something!  There would be loads of us mad women winking around the Cromwell.  Ruth would think we've all gone mad!!

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I like it 

OMG - can just imagine me winking away at someone and then them reporting me for being a dodgy character!!!!!! 

Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I have an FF wristband and theres a pic of me in the gallery.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

hehehehe.. we'd get thrown out!  maybe something more subtle then...hmmm..

T xx

pic or wristband seems like a good idea Mrs R.  Perhaps we should avoid the funny dance or handshake scenario as well.  Thats got the potential to go wrong!

Maybe we should have a topic that we talk about when we are there.  For example, I could start talking to DH about something random then you'd know it was me.  Oh - its like being in a James Bond film!!  hehehe


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Tcbpont go as the others have said we are all at the same clinic and its good to have the opinions of the recipiants and how they feel throughout there cycle etc we all want the same outcome x I dont have a wrist band but plan on wearing orange socks to transfer ! sounds like something that would happen to me winking and someone thinking I was shady

Tracy: I was saying to vicki I will be the one pulling faces and making farting noises, I can picture the winks around the waiting room, suggestions for a random topic mmm that coud make interesting talk!

Vicki: Are you wearing your wrist band to your appointment?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes I'm wearing my wristband to the appointment...I will also be wearing a Native American Indian turtle necklace as well which was given to me as a gift from a friend on Canada to bring me luck.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya girls
     
I will be watching out for all these signs too,could you imagine the waiting area wudnt it be fab thou to see eachother at the clinic one time! so wot i got here watching for winks,random chats,orange socks,ff wristband,the neckless,anything i have missed?
Tracy its fab for u to be here hun i wud love to follow ur cycle knowing how a recipiant got on with things with me being a donar iam really intersted hunnie,stay stay stay!!!!!
I will let u no wen iam there next,it will most probely be to collect my drugs unless i get called in for anything in the meantime!
Gudluck girls and carnt wait to hear all about the new consultant hope he is a second mamiso,with a good sense of humour and a rite laugh!
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Endolass and Marble - glad you don't mind me crashing your thread!!

I will be back at the hosp in about 3 weeks, I will be looking out for weirdos! ha ha When I see lots of mysterious winks, hand shakes, code talking, nodding of the head etc I may just introduce myself! haha Knowing my luck I'll introduce myself to someone with some kind of syndrome and they would be totally insulted and think I had gone mad! 

Take care everyone, blown you all some bubbles for being so nice to me!
Love
Tracy[br]Posted on: 2/06/06, 18:56PS - have tried to end you all on a "7" with the bubbles!! Extra luck and all that


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You wouldn't be able to miss us...I have a 6ft 4in 20 stone hubby lol.


----------



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello girls 

WOW I just can't believe that there are so many at the Cromwell.
I posted here a few weeks ago.
I just got all my bloodtests back, and the managed to match me up.

I'm going to see Dr. Mamiso and the new doc on Monday. So I will check him out, and let you know what he is like.
Is there anybodyelse at the clinic on Monday ?
I try to watch out for any signs. 

Take care

Hase


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers Hase. I hope you can bring us good feedback on the new boy lol  

I'm not going to the clinic till Thursday. But best of luck for your treatment and may you get a 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi

Vicki: aww hope the necklace brings you loads of luck i have a braclet with butterflys and rose quarts my friend gave me for good luck which I have worn all this cycle (im sentimental or maybe just mental !!)

Kelly: lol think you have it all not long till you get started

Tcbp: lol I would probably do that to thanks for the bubbles x and the lucky 7!

Vicki: wow are you tall or do you have a step ladder lol . 

Hase: Hello and welcome congratulations on being matched are you excited oh you will be the first of us to check the new man out we want all the gossip on your return (no pressure there then) Im not there monday but thursday hopefully there wont be any dodgy characters with winks and hand shakes that day....but keep your eyes peeled good luck for monday


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

marble said:


> Vicki: wow are you tall or do you have a step ladder lol .


Nope Marble...I just get a very sore neck trying to kiss him lol   ...I'm 5ft 4in.

I'm glad that someone else is seeing the new boy before us...saves me the job of sussing him out!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Glad Hase is checking him out for us!  Go girl!!

Tracy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning everyone

Hase - make sure you get all the details about him and report back here  Wonder how long you have to wait now that you have been matched? Shouldn't be too long I'm sure!   

Vicki  - your DH sounds wonderful! Is he like Grant Mitchell?  Bet you get a few cricks in your neck  How do I view your gallery hun? Can't find it I am so stupid! 

Tracy/Endolass/Marble - how are you all doing today? The weather here is just gorgeous today so I might go and lie in the garden - DP gone to work this morning so peace and quiet  Mind you, feel sooooo tired! Might just have a snooze in the garden 

Take care
Love
Tracy[br]Posted on: 3/06/06, 09:23Hi again - Vicki forget that! I just found them! You look lovely - are you good friends with Flutterbye or related? You look like you have loads of laughs!!!!!!!!!!
Luv
Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning Tracey,

I'm good friends with Flutterbye...she came up last weekend to stay..In fact she's like the little sister I've never had  

My DH isn't bald like Grant Mitchell...But it won't be long..his hairline is starting to go into full blown retreat     many a time my neck cracks when I kiss him.

The weather here is dull and showery. Can't see us getting sun this weekend.  

Vicki x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

awwww!! vicki  just poped in to be nosey aww thanks 

xxxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi 

vicki: yeah poor Hase has the task of seeing what the new man is like lol at your neck, I agree what an overcast weekend, thats lovely that flutterbye is your little sis love the loch ness piccie did you not see nessie?

Tcbp: Enjoy the sunshine and peace and quiet p.s I love your avator pictures of the boys how old are they

I had to up my hrt as my lining isnt thickening as nicely as it should and go back monday for a rescan transfer should still go ahead if it behaves spoke to julian on the phone yesterday he didnt say he wont be there for transfer so maybe this week the new man and mr m will both be there. Not long now on the last hurdle now


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Quick question girls.

When you get your drugs to Down Reg...do you inject or get the snotbox spray?

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 


Vicki - We got the injections.  Was scared but soon got used to them!

Nearly there Marble!

Hase - We got matched within weeks of our tests.  For the first ICSI I think it was only 2 weeks and this time about 4 weeks.  Claire at the clinic seems to do a good job of matching people up.

Had a lovely day of sitting in the sun, then had a bbq (cooked expertly by DH!).

Hope you've all had a good day.

T xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi there
Had a nice day, went to my best friend's house (the one whose sons are in my piccy) spent the day sunbathing on her trampoline - it's a 14ft one and ever so comfy! ha ha the boys weren't pleased cos they wanted to bounce on it!  Marble, they are Reece 9, Alexander 8, and Jack 2.  They are my "family" I have been there all their lives.  When they were first talking my name was "mummy Tracy" which tugged my heart strings each time they said it.  Unfortunately the older two are getting a bit old for that now, but Reece did inform me the other day that "you are part of our family aren't you Tracy" which was lovely!  God, sorry I am rambling!!

Did everyone else have a good day?  Marble, I hope the increased HRT helps with your lining     am sure it will!

Take care all
Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

They sound (and look) so lovely Tracy.  We've had a lovely couple of days  and finally feel like I've had a couple of days holiday after a hard few weeks.  Its strange though, that even when we are trying to take time out and do normal things not related to IF its still there all the time. Pregnant women, kids,  an advert on the TV or radio, driving past a park...etc ..etc.  Tried not to think about it over the last couple of days and just have a nice time with DH but havent quite succeeded.  Still, feel a bit more chilled out than the last few weeks so thats progress!  Souns like a right nutter!!

T xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

vicki: yes its injections into your tummy once a day the needle is tiny and once you start it will be a piece of cake the first few are the scarey ones 

tracy: I was matched within 1 hour of faxing my last results so I agree tracy claire is fantastic and quick, glad you had a lovely BBQ and better still dh cooked! I think no matter how hard we try we just cant shake the thoughts sometimes glad you had a chilled few days 

Tcpb: aww how lovely the boys sound soo sweet did you get a tan on the trampoline?  My 8yrs old niece has one and I admit I did have a go which her 2 yr old sister thought was hilarious I had great fun! 

Vicki: Did you ahve any sun we didnt it was so overcast


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Well doctor phoned me today SUNDAY and had a cheek on friday to tell me i phone clinic at silly times  which i hadnt the surgery was open and thats wot there there for to take inquireys neva mind! SO

He told me the good news that my blood hasnt been disguarded and they have froze it   cos the nhs dont do that test so if i want them to test it there will be a charge if not they are sending it to cromwell for me for them to test it which i will still have a charge to pay but hey i still have my day 3 blood and its not delaying any of my treatment   My blood is safe woohooo!!!Iam soo over the moon so i will update u all tomorrow wen i fone the bi-chemistry and see wot i decide to do,i think i will let the QE test it to be honest but who knows i will have to see 
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kelly
Glad your bloods are fine! It's all moving along nicely now for you!! 

Marble/Tracy - thanks for the comments about the boys. Tracy I know exactly what you mean about the constant reminders being there even though we try not to think about the IF all the time! Everywhere you go there are pregnant women/children etc. It's just impossible to forget!!

Vicki - how are you today?
Love
Tracy[br]Posted on: 4/06/06, 15:42Hi ladies
How's everyone today?
Tracy - the subscription bit is up and running now in your profile. Go to Paid Subscription on the left hand side of your profile underneath "edit buddies". Have done mine just now.
Love
Tracy


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya tracy
Iam good thanks and urself? how u getting on with things?
I phoned lab today just to make sure no-one has ran away with my frozen blood lol and its still there   i have to give them a few days to find a cost for them 2 tests needed and then i have to take money and they test it from there   This is my final test thank god and no-more blood thiefs after me!
Vicki not long now til ur inital consultation hun 
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kelly
Glad your test are finally over for you!

I found a 4 leaf clover today!!  Really hoping it brings us all some luck - god knows we deserve it!

Luv
Tracy


----------



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

hello 

well, I haven't seen the new doctor. Ruth said he is very busy today.
But Dr. Mamiso said he is very nice, and a very good doctor.  
I've told Mamiso that I'm here to check new Dr. out. 

So one of you have to check him out.  

I was hoping to get my treatmentplan today, but I have to wait until I get my next period. Then I have to take the PILL for about 2 weeks. (I think) 
I was asking lots of questions, but  soon as I got back into my car, I forgot everything Dr. Mamiso told me.

Take care

Hase
xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh i have just remembered from my list of screening test i have missed the gonarrea doh! is this a main one and HAS to be done i have had the other swabs done but just noticed this one !
Ohh iam dying to see wot this new doc is like does anyone no wen dr mamsio is planning on leaving just so i can work out if he will be doing my treatment awww i dont want him to leave  
Oh tracy i hope the four leave clover brings u luck hun there supposed to!
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hase - Gutted that you haven't checked the new bod out  Ha ha - who's next at the hospital? Don't forget we want in depth description! ha ha Don't worry honey, I think we all forget everything we are told as soon as we walk out the door! It will come back to you. How long till your next period? Maybe we will end up going at the same time (in about 3/4 weeks for me?)

Kelly - not sure about that test honey, I had all my tests done at Leeds GI in Sept at my last IVF attempt and just got a copy of the notes for Mr Mamiso.

The 4 leaf clover is for all of us! 

Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Oooh - whos next to check out the doc??  I'm not there until Friday afternoon.

Tracy - Charter membership up and running - thanks.

Back at work after half term week - the head bought us choc ices to eat during the staff meeting - yummy!

Like the 4 leaf clover!

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Tracy
I went back to work today too - it was a long day 

Looks like you might be the first to meet the new man then  Wonder if Mr M tells you when he leaves? I know he told me he prob wouldn't be there for my FET at the end of June so must be some time soon.

Luv
Tracy


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hello  

Kelly: Hope they come back to you with a price to test your red ice ! Call claire and ask about the gonnoreha one it doesnt need to be taken on a specific day so if you need it go to gp and it will take a week or so

Tcbp: wow a 4 leaf clover lets hope it is super lucky , sorry your first day back was a long one 

Hase: aww shame the New Guy was busy and you couldnt check him out   lol what did Mr m say about you being the one checking him out! Hope your period arrives when expected  

Tracy: How was your first day back? what a nice head mmm

VICKI Sorry you will need to check mr.new out as I had a crap scan my lining is only 5.2mm so I am getting a prescription for hrt patches to take along with the 8mg progynova and rescan on Thursday so I wont be there thursday   I would have loved to have met up and made faces at you in the waiting room x

So VICKI its all down to you take your note pad we want an artist impression mug shot and description lol


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

My gp are being w***ers again they says thats the only swab they carnt take the gonnnerhea one arrggghhh i canot wait til i start this tx iam leaving this sergery and putting in a complain i am not that kinda person to complain but they are really putting me through stress at the min and thats the last thing i need!I will give claire a call wot is it actaully for? I think vicki is the next one at clinic on thursday??
love kelly


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

its a Std kelly if you are really stuck a sexual health clinic will do it for free
Hope claire can help you out


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Kelly - Sorry you are having hassle.  Our GP wouldnt do any of the blood tests or anything for us so we did them all at thre Cromwell.  The receptionist at the GPs just took one look at the list and said (loudly, in the waiting room) "No, we wont do any of those for IVF"  Er..thanks alot.  Grrrrr.


No pressure then Vicki but we'll be expecting pictures and a personality profile!!

Tracy xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

At you lot!!

Oh well muggin's here is going to have to check out the new boy after all...How fun!   I'll do some sort of artist impression...but don't be surprised it looks like a 3yr old's drawing lol   ( I can do a mean stick man...that's all you'll probably get lol  )

I've had a whopper of a headache today so I haven't been online all day.  

Marble...What a pain about your lining hope it goes more juicy for you.

Kelly...You are having hassle at your docs!! I'm going for my swabs a week on friday as I'm on my period now and my GP is a man and won't do the women's things so he gets his practice partner who is a woman to do all that stuff but she's only in on a friday. They were going to get the nurse up on wednesday to do my swabs etc but with me being 'on' they won't do it and because I live in an extremely rural area they only phone the nurse to come up when she's needed...the practice don't have a nurse permanently at the surgery. I'm not going to moan or whatever...as he doesn't have to these tests...he's doing this as a favour he was well within his rights to refuse them. But he knows the struggle we've had to conceive and wants to help.

Hellooo to the two Tracy's   and hello to you as well Hase.

Love to you all and hello to anyone I've missed.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello

Dr. Mamiso is leaving this week. 

OMG you all write lots, can't keep up with you all. 
But I've got a bit of a excuse. I'm GERMAN    , and my english isn't all that good, but DP will help me to keep up with you. .

Maybe Pickle will see new doc on friday.

I should be getting my periode on thursday.

@endometriosislass, hope you get sorted with gonorrhea tx. soon.


Have to get ready for work now.  

Take care

Hase


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi Hase

oh this week looks like i wont see him before he departs Im calling the clinic today so I will ask claire.

I have to get ready for work also and looks like its going to be a lovely day

[br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 08:10I just spoke with Karen regarding my patches Mr Mamiso is leaving on Friday 
aww If only my lining had played ball I would have seen him before he left
Karen assures me the new dr is lovely


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all
Nothing to report really - just wanted to say hello! Just home from another long, tedious day at work 

Can't believe Mr M leaves so soon - I definitely won't see him again then  shame cos he is a lovely man!

Hase - hope the old  turns up for you on Thursday! Then you can get started!

Vikky - hope your headache's better now - we don't mind stick drawings! ha ha Long as you give us a detailed description!

Kelly - any news on the gonoreah test yet? Hope you can get it done quickly honey. Did you ring Clare? Did she say it was an important one?

 to Marble and Tracy - how you doing you two?

Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Well I might get to say goodbye on Friday and check out the new guy then.  Will tell you if I do.

Another day back at work.  Cant cope with another pupil saying that its too hot!!  Its lovely!!  Stop moaning!! Grrr...sorry..small rant there.

Tracy xxx


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if any of you have had IVF at another clinic before going to the cromwell, and also what tests you need to have done. Will they accept the test results from another clinic do you think? 

I'm keenly popping on here waiting to hear all about the new Dr. I was a bit suprised to see that I have to have a scan on my appointment letter - what a lovely was to meet someone - NOT. I wonder what they want to see on that scan? Any one know? 

I'm a bit of a nervous wreck about it - dont know why!!

Emma xx


----------



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello

@Emma, I had IUI's at Hartlepool. Cromwell accepted all my test-results, but there were a few missing so I had do to a few more.
I think after 1 year you have to repeat the Hepatitis and HIV.

When I had my scan done, they just looked at my womb. I think they might want to be sure you are not pregnant.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Evening girls,

Sorry I haven't been online today...just trying to do my last little jobs before I go to darlington on Thursday.

I'm getting really nervous now...I don't know why but I feel like I'm going to get bad news in one way or another...either something is going to come back bad on my test results or I won't get accepted to egg share. I've had a very strange period this month...a lot lighter to what I normally get.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Hase81 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello

Mrsredcap, good luck for Thursday.
I was very nervous at my 1 app., but they are all very nice and friendly.

Why do you think they won't accept you ?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Dunno...Just have a feeling...Stupid I know.


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hello

Tcbp: Work huh I had a real long boring shift also thankfully I am off tomorrow and having a massage at 10am so I better get some sleep or I will be druling on her carpet last time I had the marks of the face cut out of the couch for a day! Hope tomorrow isnt so long for you

Tracy: Hope you get to say Bye on Friday I agree people at work were moaning at the heat and moan when it rains or is to cold lol never happy me I was more Heat I love the sun think I have Sads 

Emma: I didnt have ivf but had injectables and clomid at a nhs hospital prior to cromwell they will accept results from a previous clinic but I think the day 3 hormones hep b hep c and hiv need to be done if 6mths old.  The scan is to look at your ovaries and uterus just so they know what they are like I think lol and as hase said to check you arent pregnant I know what you mean pleased to meet you having a scan I am thinking that about the new dr as it will be pleased to meet you at ET in stirrups ! Its natural to be nervous when is your appointment? The tests are as follows:

These are the ones my clinic requested from me:

Rubella
Hepatitis B - you and partner
Hepatitis C - you and partner
HIV - you and partner
Full blood count
Blood group
Syphillis screen VDRI
Cytomegalovirus CMV

Cystic Fibrosis (you need a mutation analysis for cystic fibrosis to determine your risk of carrying cystic fibrosis they often do it on pregnant women.)

Chromosone/Karyotype: (Cytogenetics to find the chromsome analysis revealing a normal female karyotype 46 xx)

I think the cystic fibrosis and karyotype are as we are sharing eggs

Day 3 hormones: Lh, Fsh, Oestradiol,Inhibin B

Vicki: are you all set now? Its natural to have mixed emotions and thinking the worse you will be fine I promise the nurses are great I remeber sitting at the consultation waiting for him to say "Im Sorry" and at the end I said you mean I am accepted think he had to tell me a few times then the results made me panic but you will be ok lots of luck and remeber your pad and pencil for the e-fit!

Kelly: Hows things with you

well I have had crazy hot flushes think its a hrt overdose with the bum patch lol or maybe its the weather and Im blaming the drugs !


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi all
Marble, you were up late last night! Gorgeous day for you to have off today - you should be sunbathing  The hot flushes are probs to do with the patches honey - having POF I used to have them all the time, really unpleasant at times! As you have been taking drugs to put you temporarily into early menopause honey this is probably causing them! Won't last long though I am sure.

Vikki, try not to worry too much hun, I am sure everything will be fine. When me and DP when to see Mr M for the first time I was convinced he was going to say no to us too as we refused counselling on the grounds we had already had it at Leeds hosp last time and couldn't afford to pay the extra and he was totally fine about it!

Emma - I had treatment at Leeds GI (NHS hosp but self funded) before the Cromwell. Mr M was happy to accept my notes/blood tests from Leeds, I think the tests have to be done every 12 months. So glad cos at least won't have to have them done again before my FET later this month. I had scan at first appointment at Cromwell, it's just to check all ok downstairs to have IVF, and the nurses are absolutely lovely and don't make you feel uncomfortable or embarrassed at all.

Hase/Tracy/Kelly - hope you are all ok today  

Love and     
Tracy[br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 07:46Hi everyone
Vicki - how did you get on today honey?
Love
Tracy


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hiya

Tcbp: I eventually got a lick of sun today spent a great day at the beach with family it was lovely flushes are starting to subside thank goodness how are you doing

Vicki: so excited for you being provisionally accepted in no time at all you will be on down regs 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya girls
Seem like i havent been on here for ages reading how u are all getting on i have been to busy soaking up the sun cheap holiday for me its been lovely weather was beginning to wounder if i was really in newcastle  So how u all getting on?
Iam still waiting for my last 2 blood results to come back should fingers crossed be back this week then thank god my test are all finished,I have 5 days left on the pill then a 7 days break i really cannot wait to start Downreggs 
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

How is everyone today?  Anything exciting happening?
I had a really busy day at work today - started at 8, didn't get home till 6.45!  Nightmare!  
Hope everyone's ok
Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Not much time to do personals but just to pop in and say hello to you all.  D/R going fine. Got a headache but I had one the last time.  Also very tired but that happened last time as well. 

Hows everyone else?

Tracy xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Kelly: Glad you are enjoying the sun not long till you get those results good luck
Tcbp: sounds like you had a tough monday!
Tracy: sorry you are getting side effects hope its not to long before you start the next lot of drugs and they leave you
Vicki: good luck with wednesday thanks for the texts

Well My lining has now reached its target at long last and transfer is on thursday will know on wednesday how they got on with the thaw


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies
Everyone ok?
Marble - didn't realise you were having FET?  You must be getting excited now!  Loads of       for you
Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Loads of luck marble!  Not long now.  xxx

Tracy xxx


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi everyone - I had my appointment today. it went ok - apart from the fact that the consultant didnt seem to be aware that I wanted to egg share  - but nothing in my history would rule out egg sharing for me - I just have to have all the blood tests done.  I was wondering if they pop you on the pill to make sure you dont get pregnant or if its to do with treatment. It wasnt mentioned to me. 

The consultnant was very nice - I was amazed by how small and personal the place felt compared to where I have been going! I liked that!

I asked what the cut off was for FSH and he said 10 - so fingers crossed!

Emma xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi 
Tcbp: Yes Fet using our remaining 6 frosties from my first egg share cycle in May last year they were all frozen at the fertilisation stage as I was at risk of OHSS due to the amount of eggs collected thanks for the good luck wishes

Tracy: thanks for the ++ wishes hows the headaches

Emma: glad the appointment went well I went on the pill to get my cycles in order so they knew for sure what cycle day you are on more controlled not to stop pregnancy that way its easier to syncronise you with a recipiants cycle Im glad you like the feel of the clinic makes a difference when you are at ease with the surroundings good luck with all the tests is your gp going to help you out?

Vicki: good luck for tomorrows appointment

i will get the call tomorrow to tell us how our embies are


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Vicki - good luck today

Marble - Sending lots of     for your little snowbabies

Emma - glad your appointment went ok honey

Tracy - how's the headache?  Are you still suffering?  Poor thing.

Love
Tracy


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Well 4 of our 6 embryos survived the thaw
1 or more may not divide
Hoping for 2 to go back tomorrow
Transfer is at 10am

We are leaving for Edinburgh today and then going to Darlington tomorrow morning I wont have internet access until I get back late on Friday

Will update when I get back


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Carolanne!
WELL DONE HUN iam soo pleased to read ur news i hope they divide over night for u,all the best for ur transfere on thursday u really deserve a positive out-come fingers crossed for you throughout the proceeder and hope it brings u that most wanted dream! also looking forward to following u in ur tww,       
thinking of you
love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Just a quicky to say hope you are all ok.  I hope it all went well today Marble.  xxx
headaches are still there but not too bad.  Feeling very tired, but that happened last time and its not too bad.  Hows everyone else?

Tracy xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hellooooo,

Well..I'm back in one piece. Counselling went well just what I expected really and had the last few lot of bloods done. Finally arrived home this evening about 6.30pm.

All it is now is waiting for the results come back. I recieved a letter from the clinic to give to my GP explaining what has gone on and what the next step is...it says when results are back then the matching will begin.

I also had a nice surprise too this afternoon. My mum who didn't agree with what I'm doing sent me a text to say that she'd put £400 in my bank account towards the costs. I was AMAZED!   I think she's been doing some thinking. I'm still in awe now.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Marble - how are you honey?  How did it go today?

Vicki - fantastic news about your mum.  I had read your other posts about the struggles you were having - it's great that your mum seems to be coming round - and a great help financially too!!  This tx business is just sooooooo expensive ^how much^

Tracy - glad the headaches seem to be easing off a bit for you.

Kelly - how are you?  

No-one seems to have posted much over the last few days - guess everyone is busy busy busy!!!  

Hello to everyone else
Love
tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girls,

Just been to GP to have my swabs done and the results are back of the tests that he done last week...everyting has come back clear!! The GP is going to fax off all the results together when the swabs come back middle of next week. Then it's waiting for Cromwell's blood tests to come back. Then it'll be all systems go hopefully. The GP also said my cervix and other bits inside look fine and healthy....jeeeez I feel so relieved.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

kelly: thanks for the good luck wishes 

Tracy: glad the headaches are bearable

Vicki: Glad all went well thanks for your texts aww how lovely of your mum glad the results came back ok and im sure the others will be to then there will be no stopping you

Tcbp: Hows things with you whats the next step for you

well as for me .........Out of our 4 surviving embryos one was so badly fragmented they couldnt tell how many cells it had, one was a 2 cell and over 75% fragmented
We had 2 embryos "Huey and Doee" who are 4 cell grade 3 embryos the embryologist said they were both over 25% fragmented but as they had 4 cells it was the positive in it all.

My lining had shrunk on day of transfer from 9.4 - 8mm but still it was thick enough last transfer it was 7.5mm and we had an early pregnancy loss (not to do with lining) so Im happy with 8mm


So test date is 29th June I am to stay on hrt progynova, evorel 100mg patch every 24hr and gestone 100mg daily forgot how sore they were !! Poor hubby was apologising 100 times tonight when he did it by next week he will be a pro again

Even though the embryologist wasnt to ++ about the embryos as she said it can be either detrimental to the embryo or implantation my view is that they are just below average as the average grade is 2 so thats good enough for me as averages/statistics and me dont go together 

Hoping this is it I said to Karen hope I dont have to come back and she said that she hoped I would be down for my  6 week scan so heres hoping

Hope you are all well


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Marble - Good luck hun and sending lots of     your way.  Keep us posted on how you're feeling.

Vicki - Great news about your tests.  Sounds like its all moving along quickly now!

Tracy - Thanks for the message.  Headaches are easing off a bit.  I dont mind them at all.  It just reminds me that we are having treatment and thats a good thing!  I'm not so great at the waiting in between cycles - I'm so impatient!!!

Emma - Glad your appointment went well.

How you doing Kelly?

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Tracy xxx

p.s. Up so early cos our cat escaped out of our bedroom window, climbed a really narrow ledge and went into next door through one of their open windows!!  I think hes woken the entire street!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone - well, the sun is shining here and the birds are singing so I might sit out in the garden for a while! - ha - fat chance, got loads of cleaning and washing and ironing to do! Oh well, cest la vie!

Marble - OMG - you are now officially on the  how exciting!! Stay positive honey - I think 4 cell grade 3 are good! I have read posts from ladies on here that have had the same and had BFP's so keep    

Tracy  - what a little minx your cat is!  Glad those headaches are easing off

Vicki - everything sounds great! You are on your way!    What is your timescale now then? Are you just waiting to be matched? I know I was a recipient at Cromwell, but we were told it would take up to 3 months to match, and actually got our letter saying we had been matched 5 weeks later!!! So 

Kelly/Emma - how are you both?

Hase  - haven't heard from you for a while? Did I miss something? Did you go on holiday? I am useless at keeping track of the threads!

To anyone I have missed, hope you are all well!

I have been counting up days on my calendar, and give or take a day or two, I should be able to start FET in about 15 days!!! OMG I just can't wait. Please send positive thoughts to my little snowbabies for me so they survive the thaw!

Take care everyone
Love
Tracy


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Welcome to the TWW Marble!
I agree with vicky on mbb,good things come to those who wait Looking forward to following ur TWW dairy,i hope its all positive and u end up with a lovely BIG FAT POSITIVE!I hope Huey and Doee settle into there new home and stick around for u leading u to a healthy 9months pregnancy,take care of urself  Take it easy.

Vicki i cant believe how smoothly ur blood results are going,just comes to show that my GP are being d*** heads Mark has his results back a while ago and there already at cromwell iam just sooo fustrated and angry with the way iam being treated So pleased that they all came back normal woohooo

Tracy ohh u have a naughty cat there with u hun  might have popped into neighbours for breakfast? 

Well as u no iam still waiting for blood result i now got my oestradiol result back with is good,still waiting for my other consultatnts sec to fax them off to my doctor then i get them from docs and take them to cromwell wot a carry on eh Well i have now finished my first pack of pill Has anyone ever emailed cromwell with enquiries I emailed them yesturday just wonder if it was worth it will i get a reply?Well nothing much to update from me AGAIN ARGHHH really cant take much more of these messing me around like this so they better get there fingers out,so just going to pester and pester them they will get fed-up b4 i do(even though i already am but shhh they dont no ) 

I hope everyone is doing good sticky vibes to us all!!!!!
thinking of u all love kelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just a quickie..

I've emailed the Cromwell a few times and they have usualyl replied within a day or two, either through emailed or by ringing me.  I usually put in the subject though FAO Claire so it goes straight to her.

You'll be pleased to know the cat is in disgrace and the neighbours have forgiven us/him!  hes been given a serious telling off!!!!!

Tracy xxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hello  

Tracy: ow your naughty pussy cat lol what an adventure he had!

Tcbp: how did you get on with all the washing etc did it lose and the sunshine won   wow not long till you get started for FET sorry for my ignorance but do you downreg then take hrt or start straight on hrt? sending lots of   to your snowbabies

Kelly: hope they are getting settled in there to I feel great other than my gestone lumps when I sit down. Kelly if your results arent with your g on monday could you go to the hospital consultant secretary or who ever has the results and get a copy in your hand? I felt when I had to wait for results that were in my file at the nhs hossie that they dont grasp the concept we need them like yesterday! So I called my consultants secretary and told her I would be up for a photocopy. Dont worry that you have finished your first pill pack look it that at least your hormones are in control via the pill and in less than 21 days you will be injecting its not long but downheartening when you have just missed it but it will give you time to get all the you things out of the way so you can concentrate on TX, I emailed cromwell enquires a few times and like tracy put fao claire I also got a phone call as response. If you dont get a call on Monday morning call them they honestly dont mind queries I called one day 3 times and they were lovely so dont be embarrased to call them with the simplest of questionsx Are you fed up with your results not coming through or cromwell

Hope you all have a good day the sun is shining here Im going to venture to the shop but hubby will carry the basket I will just give orders !

Vicky: how are you doing


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya girls

Marble thanks for that hun,i asked could i go up for a copy of them myself as iam only 3mins away from hospital and they says no my consultatn wont allow that and i asked why at the end of the day they are MY results but they still wont allow it,still waiting for the hopital to fax them,Iam soo angry with Doc not cromwell they are being great with it,like u says dont be embarressed to give clinic a call,i think i will phone up and have a chat to claire cos thats wot they are there for and they are lovely anyways,Ruth even phoned my consultatnt for me too and they wudnt even speak to her,and my doctors were very rude to karen wen i went to cromwell last time i apoligised to karen for the way the nurse at my docs spoke to her,she was lovely about it and told me that the nurse was a ***** lol i laughed and totally agreed,so not only are they being like this with me but the cromwell staff aswell .iam ashamed of docotrs thou, all stop rambling on now and start this week again with telephone calls here there and anyhwere aarrrggghhh
Wish u all the luck in the world carolanne fingers crossed for u throughout these 2 weeks!!!!!! all i can say is u deffinatly deserve it
love kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi
How's everyone today? Just been for a meal with my family for Father's Day - now I am stuffed and even fatter!   

Marble - I don't have to downreg or anything like that as I have no natural cycle. I have been taking my usual HRT - the last tablet tomorrow, so should have bleed on Thursday then soon as that stops have my first scan and then we're off! Can't wait" Just have to face the next hurdle of my poor little embies being thawed and surviving! How are you feeling now? Is the 2ww driving you insane honey? Did you manage to find some advice about fragmentation? I take the same drugs as you honey on my 2ww, but I take the tablets not the patches.

Kelly - you should definitely ring the Cromwell, they honestly don't mind - the way they see it (as explained to me by Clare) is that that is what they are there for!! To help us and assist us with any worries, questions anxieties, etc, so you ring them honey!

Tracy  - how are you today honey? Are you feeling any better yet?

Hi to Emma, Vicki, Hase and everyone else - hope you guys are ok!

Love
Tracy


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Kelly,

Go to the hospital and DEMAND the copy of your results. Under the Freedom Of Information Act, they cannot refuse to release any information they hold on you to you including blood results. It's illegal for them to withold it. The same applies for access to your medical records at your GP's. The only thing the hospital/GP can hold on to are the original blood result sheets, but they cannot refuse you a copy of them as this is a legal entitlement. Don't confuse this with The Data Protection Act which is a different kettle of fish. Thing about the NHS they hate the private sector half the time especially fertility clinics who egg share. 

Marble, Hope those embies are snuggling nicely   and I'm fine hunny thanks for asking.

Hello to the rest of you!!!!!!!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Well claire from cromwell called me today 
So is getting me a recipiant today!!!!!!!    
Iam over the MOOOOON  Iam on my 2nd day of the 7day break on the pill and due af anytime now and claire just wants me to have this bleed then.............Iam going to collect my drugs to start downregging woooohooo!!!!
      
What can i say iam just sooo happy i explained in the emial i sent her that iam still having problems with Gp to get my last 2 results on paper for clinic she told me to forget them and i can start downregging as soon as i have a bleed(anytime now),  but will still post results through there nothing stopping me now since i have handed most of my results in so we just getting on with things

So within the next 2weeks i will be a ,shes phoning me next week to let me no how and where abouts the recipiant is with things and to give me a day to go and get my drugs

As u can see iam EGGSTATIC!!!
LOVE KELLY


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wow Kelly

[fly]         [/fly]

That's fantastic news!!!!!

Love
Tracy


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

Tcbp: will keep my fingers crossed your scan is a ok and you get the go ahead to start your little frosties will be fine 

Kelly: fantastic news I can tell how excited you are in your post look forward to hearing your next update

I am almost through my 4th day have had some funny sharp right ovary pain tonight might be my cyst saying hello other than that Im fine counting down the days!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Fantastic news Kelly!!  Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got my baseline scan in a week.  Waiting for the A/f I should be having when d/r.  No sign of it yet.  Can I have an a/f dance and vibes please girlies!!!!!?

Hows the pain marble?  Hope you feel better soon. xxx

T xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

[fly]       [/fly]

Here ya go just for you!!!

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya
Just nipped on to say hello!
Tracy, here's another AF dance for you, if you get enough it might bring it on! 

[fly]         [/fly]

Marble, hoping your 2ww is going ok honey - lots of      for you

Love
Tracy


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls 
My AF arrived today!!!!!!!!   So just waiting to go and collect downregging drugs now i will be calling clinic on monday to let them no as AF will have finished then,its all getting exciting now cant believe how excited i was this morning to see that she had arrived crazy! 

    
Thats for u and hope AF arrives for u as quick as mine did goodluck hunnie!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for my dances.  I'm chuffed and touched!  You'll be pleased to hear they worked and its all down to you fab people!  Thanks!

Tracy xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm...who'd have thought we'd actually be looking forward to the   making an appearance.

Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi 

kelly: glad Af arrived not long now honey
Tracy: yes glad Af arrived not long till your scan
Vicky: thanks for your text yesterday  hope you get the results soon 
Tcbp: not long now when do you start?

Im day 8 of the 2ww no symptoms at all and no incling as to what way this will go 
I am not testing early because of my early loss last time I will just drive myself potty with lines (says she now!)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh I just wanna scream!

Phoned up clinic to ask if they'd recieved the fax of my blood results from my GP. I spoke to Claire and she looked everywhere for them but they were nowhere to be seen. I spoke to my GP and she said that she phoned the clinic first before she faxed to make sure that the number was right as she didn't want to type in a number and then they end up somewhere else as they're confidential. GP is not a happy bunny and is going to phone the clinic again and fax them through and I've asked the clinic to phone me as soon as they get them. 

Hmmm...another setback hubby's blood results haven't come back from Aberdeen yet either he had his done two days after me....my results are back but his aren't. Once again the GP is being a little godsend and chasing the lab up in Aberdeen.

Good job I'm not hoping to start sooner! What a mess!!!!

Love

A very het up Vicki x    

Update...Just had phone call from clinic they've received the results!!!!!! They're going to start matching me up WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Scary though!

Love

A very happy, relieved Vicki x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

gosh vick what a mixture of emotions today but glad it all came right in the end wow the matching wont take long and next you will be jabbing good luck


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Shouldn't be too hard to match a white, Dark brown haired, dark brown eyed to another should it?

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Vicki - you must be so relieved now - your GP sounds like an    I am sure it won't take long to match you - I got my match 5 weeks after they started trying!  And I was told it could take 3/6 months!

Marble - the 2ww is nearly over hunni!  Thinking of you loads and sending you loads of            

Tracy/Kelly - how you both doing?  What's your timescales now that AF has arrived?

My news - AF arrived yesterday!  Thank god!  I have a scan on Monday (yak, right in middle of bleed), and then if all ok another one probs on Wednesday, then can start drugs, so about another week or so till I can meet my snowbabies!  Just so very worried about them surviving the thaw      Keep sending them loads of positive thoughts and am determined to stay positive this time!  Think I am also going to look into having a few acupuncture sessions as they seem to be really popular?  What do you think?

Take care everyone - a big   for you all

Love
Tracy

PS - since I joined this thread, everyone is really moving along with their tx!!  Isn't it amazing that time seems to go so slowly to us when we are waiting, but really it is flying by!


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi everyone glad things are getting underway im on the pill now. They have found a reciepiant for my eggs  claire is just getting the other ladies dates for her period then i will be starting down ******.we may start tx at same time vicki  x gac


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Naaaah GAC you'll be well on your way before me hunny. 

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I wouldn't be so sure about that Vicki!  They are very quick at matching at the Cromwell honey!
Really hope and pray you get matched soon so you can get going honey! 
Love
Tracy


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi - things really seem to be moving along for so many of yiou which is great!! 

I'm getting a bit frustrated as I'm waiting for AF so I can have day 2 tests done but my cycles vary betwen 28 and 34 days and there is a good chance I'll be on day 2 when I'm away in Amsterdam next weekend. 

I just want to know if I will be accpeted or not and feel a bit fed up!! With any luck AF will arrive tomorrow, tues or wed and then i will be ok!

Tracy - sending lots of positive thoughts to your snow babies - I'm sure they will be just fine. I just had a fet with only one embryo f4rozen but it thawed out fine. Lots of luck!!

Vicki - I'm sure it wont take long at all to match you up - you will be on your way in no time.   

Marble - how you doing?? The 2ww is the pits - and I have always found the second half the worst!! Do you test at home or does the clinic want you to go back in for a blood test?? Fingers and toes crossed for you xxx 

A big hello to everyone else - baby dust to all. 

Emma xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girliesssss
   I have a recipiant  
Getting the ladies dates this week and then i start drownregging.Going to email claire now to let her no that i have had af and now ready,also getting my treatment plan
   
Woooohooooo
Will catch up with ur posts in a bit
thinking of u all
love kelly


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi girls everything going well for everyone thats fab im so excited for u kelly not long till you start now.GOOD LUCKmarble   fingers crossed for u.Not long vicki cromwell are very quick i should be starting to down reg end of july im seeing the new doc on wed to ask him a few questions i want to know if he can recommend any blood tests i can have cos i have had icsi 4 times already i have ds from 2nd so i know we can do it again so i want to rule everything out xxxx gail


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello
Kelly - FANTASTIC news! Once that treatment plan is in your hands that's it! You're on your way!









Emma - hope your AF comes soon honey and not while you are away! Thanks for the kind words about my snowbabies. To be honest I am totally







with worry!

Gail - good luck at hosp on Wednesday - I'm there tomorrow at 1pm so might get to meet him, although my appt is with Karen I think

Anyone else at the clinic tomorrow? Tracy I think you were going on 27th weren't you? We will just miss each other!

Marble - still sending you loads of          and        every single day for your 2ww! We are all routing for you!!

How's everyone else? Hope everyone is ok

Lots of love
Tracy C
x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hi

Tcbp: yes great news Af arrived for you   for tomorrows scan not long till your snowbabies are reunited  i agree with the time thing sometimes I feel Im stuck in a time warp lol

Gac: wow you are on your way wont be long now till you start injecting  for wednesdays appointment Mr.Ashour is nice

Vicky: i agree with the girls I was matched in 2 hrs after faxing my last results, am I right in thinking you want to wait till august/september because of school hols? If so that gives you time to chill and get ready 

Emma: oh I so hope Af plays ball and arrives on time for you I test at home they give you a hpt in an envelope to take home with you ( I have build up a huge supply at home )

Kelly: getting your treatment plan makes it seem so real and exciting not long till you are a jabby

Tracy:  for your scan

I was ok until tonight when my negativity set in but I have now swopped heads and decided I have no power over what the result is its still early yet 10DPT
I might do a hpt tomorrow but then again I might not depending on what head I have on tomorrow 
I think its because I feel normal ! I normally complain about being abnormal lol

[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 01:14well ladies I tested early trying to keep my feet on the ground 
Info in the thread titled Marble

hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi everyone
Marble - fantastic news - I have replied on your "thread" !     

How's everyone else today?  

I went for my scan today.  Everything was fine - started drugs today, got another scan on Tuesday next week and if all ok will meet my frosties on Thurs 6 or Fri 7 July!  Can't wait!!  

Sorry for quick post - got loads of stuff to do before bed tonight!  

Love
Tracy


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya

Internet been down for a couple of days.  grrr.  Feel like I've missed loads.  Gonna read through and catch up with how everyone is doing.  Got my baseline scan tomorrow.  Anyone else at the clinic tomorrow afternoon?

Tracy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Tracy
Good luck for scan today honey - we just missed each other - I was there yesterday afternoon!     
I am back on Tuesday next week - anyone going to be there then?
Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...still not heard anything back on my last results!

Now I'm getting impatient! 

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girlies, 

Had my baseline scan today and moved onto stimms.  One part of my lining is still a little too thick but they didnt seem too worried about it so not point me worrying!

Tracy - I'm back there a week today (4th?)  - you around then??  

Gail - Let us know how your appointment goes and what you think of the doc.  

Great news about the recipient kelly.  yippeeeee

How u doing Emma?  Has AF arrived?

Vicki - grrrr.  How long have u been waiting now? 

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Tracy xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It'll be two weeks tomorrow I'd have been waiting.

Hmmm...makes me wonder if they've found something wrong


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Its perhaps someone in admin being super inefficient.  grrrr

T xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning!

Hope everyone is ok.

Tracy - I am there on Tuesday 4th too! Will find out what time my appointment is today! Wonder if we will be there at the same time! How strange - secret winks coming up!







     

Love
Tracy








everyone xx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

hello

Tcbp: great news that your scan went well not long till you meet your frosties   

tracy: great news that you have started stimms 

Vicki: please dont panic about the time the results are taking generally they can take up to 6 weeks so dont worry also did you tell them you didnt want to start until august as they may not contact you with results until closer call claire and have a talk with her and explain you are worried about them and can she call you as soon as they come in 


well I still have a second line not a bright one but there within 2 minutes tomorrow is offical test date so will use hospital issued test and I have a beta tomorrow morning at my nhs hospital to get an idea of my levels    thats its going in the right direction so I can relax and enjoy it

will let you know how it goes

x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

morning girls
How are u all doing?

tcbp-well done on the good news from ur scan bet ur itching to get going now 

Vicky i know its easier said then done but think pos+ if it were me i wud give claire a ring to put my mind at rest,iam sure everything is fine hunnie,like marble says they can take upto 6weeks,i didnt get a call from clinic to tell me that my cystic fib and chromosone tests were back until i phoned and confirmed they were fine!good luck

marble-Wow iam sooo over the moon for u hun,wot can i say,u can deffinatly say u have waited ur turn for this speacial moment,good things come to those who wait!With us being at same clinic leave sum of ur baby dust by the door and i will pick it up wen iam next at clinic collecting drugs Looks like its certainly time for CONGRADULATIONS hun i can still deffinately see that second line YOU DONE IT!!!!      

Tracy so pleased to hear that u have started stimms goodluck and i hope everything goes to plan for u and u will soon be in the tww

Well iam just waiting for the call with my recipiants dates and for my treatment plan in the post hopfully wont be long!This wait drives me bonkers Ill get there thou,i will let u no as soon as i hear anything and will let u no wen iam next at clinic and watch out for them winks etc! 

i apoligise now if i missed anyone how are u getting on with things?
thinking of u all take care and goodluck

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just phoned Cromwell...My CMV and Cystic Fibrosis came back today CMV looks ok but the secretary didn't have a clue about the CF one as it's all a bunch of numbers. She said the chromosome/Karyotype ones can take three weeks to come back. DH is going to the GP tomorrow to see if his Hiv etc results are back. If not I bet you any money they've been lost. I'll ask the GP if she'll do them again if need be I'll pay for them grrrrrrrr bloody Aberdeen!  

Marble hang on in there hunny it's all going to be good. sending you lots of sticky glue and    

Tracy good luck with stimms hun. 

Kelly...The waiting is unbearable isn't it. Just hope everything goes smooth for you.

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya girls, 

Vicki - Glad that some of your results have come back  Fingers crossed for the others being ok.  xxx


Kelly - Sounds like you'll be getting started in no time. xxx


Marble - It sounds like a huge contratulations is in order!!!  Lots of positive vibes for tomorrow. xxx

Tracy - I'm at the clinic on Tues afternoon.  Will practice my secret winks!  hehehehe

Off to do second stimms injection. xxx

Tracy


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi girls met the new dr today he seems nice but i feel it was a bit of a waste of time going as i just wanted to ask if there was anything differrent i could try like would it do any harm asking my gpto check my blood clotting its just this is my 3rd and final go so i thought anything is worth trying and ruling out i was only in 5 minutes and just felt a bit rushed sorry if i seem like im having a bit of a moan the doc says its just luck dr m always had something else to try i think its just that there was so much i wanted to ask. Anyway im really pleased everyone is getting somewhere wont be long now for u all.Marble hang in there and take it easy.Vicki it wont be long for u now it will fly by   xxxxxx gac


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya Gac, 

I'm sorry you are feeling a bit down.  Its not particularly helpful saying its down to luck, even if thats true.  I personally always feel better when theres a kind of plan of action and something else to try.  We always cling onto hope during this process and rightly so.  However, you've got another go so focus on that one.  

We'll all send sticky vibes your way.  

Tracy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

How's everyone today?

Emma  - how are you honey? Any sign of the  yet? You looking forward to Amsterdam?

Kelly - did you get your dates? Have you started downregging yet? Hope it's all going ok for you

Gail - sorry the doc wasnt much help for you - know exactly how you feel, you just want to do everything you possibly can to help it work! I went to my Consultant in Northallerton (NHS one) and asked her exactly the same thing - she also muttered about luck etc

Marble - Hey honey how's that little bean? Bet you are still on  I'm so very pleased for you and your DH!!

Tracy - How's the stimming going honey? I will find out today what time my appointment is on Tuesday - definitely going to practice the funny winks/walks etc     Will have my FF wristband on anyway if you do see me and fancy saying hello!

Vicki - any luck chasing the rest of your results honey? Sounds like you are having a bit of a nightmare!

Hope I haven't missed anyone out - if I have I am sorry and a big HELLO to you all!!

My news - not much really! Still taking the drugs, and folic acid and vitamins. Have made enquiries into acupuncture, and have found a clinic in Darlington that does it, and have experience of acupuncture for ladies undergoing IVF so am making a few appointments for next week leading up to ET and one for the day of the transfer - going to do everything I can to help this work! Just concentrating on my snowbabies and hoping they survive - send them loads of positive vibes for me, it's getting closer now!

Hope everyone has a good day. Take care all

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

just a real quicky as I was meant to be at work 15mins ago

I am pregnant panic strunk this morning as hospital test line was faint but there
Claire and Karen just said Congratulations on the phone, any 2nd line no matter how faint is a positive  and my first scan is 20th July OMG I am absolutely scared stiff

will post personals when I get home tonight

carolannex


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61891.0.html

Love and best wishes

Emilyxx


----------

